# 5G para 100 mil millones



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola amigos, como el Internet de las cosas, IoT, y lo correspondiente para la industria, IIoT, representan un cambio fundamental también para las funcionalidades de las redes. La futura generación de redes inalámbricas, 5G, que las personas responsables para la definición de las funcionalidades de la quinta generación esperan empesará a ser disponible en solo 4 años, 2020*no solo estará para dar la infraestructura de teléfonos móviles y tabletas, sino en especial presentar una plataforma de comunicación para dispositivos de los campos de IoT y de IIot, pero también por ejemplo en los automóviles! De allí resulta el gigantesco número de participantes en esa futura red! Los elementos claves que deben tener las funcionalidades de esta red son:

1. 100.000.000.000 de dispositivos conectados a la red simultáneamente.
2. Transmisiones en tiempo real y tiempos de reacción debajo de 1 ms!
3. Velocidades de hasta 10 GBit/s.
4. Consumo eléctrico mínimo.
5. Compatibilidad con dispositivos de 4G y uso de las frecuencias inalámbricas.

Estos objetivos requieren para su realización nuevos caminos. Adicionalmente se espera que adicionalmente sea posible el uso de frecuencias entre los 6 GHz y los 100 GHz. El nombre, al menos tentativo de esa interfaz inalámbrica es "NX". Como bien sabemos, en especial en frecuencias de redes de 1 GHz y mas, se requiere de una línea de visibilidad directa debido a que emisiones en estas altas frecuencias son absorbidas por objetos que interfieren la vista directa! Para lograr el objetivo de conectividad en las nuevas bandas de frecuencias entre los 6 GHz y los 100 GHz y para lograr el altísimo número de participantes conectados al tiempo a diferencia de hoy, donde la conexión inalámbrica tiene lugar entre una  "Base-Station", también cada participante debe tomar la funcionalidad de "Base-Station". La recientemente inclusión en las especificaciones LTE de la comunicación D2D, "participante a participante", será también parte de las funcionalidades de 5G. Componentes móviles así toman la funcionalidad de estaciones de relé. Así se logra una mejor cobertura de la red y una reducción del tráfico en el tal llamado "Backbone", por lo que se logra una mejor eficiencia de la red. Imaginable chaos creando interferencias  es evitado, debido a que la red 5G administrará esa comunicaciones de los participantes que también toman la función de relé. esta funcionalidad de administración de la red 5G también será responsable del comportamiento conforme a licencias de operación tanto reguladas por la ley, como también por las condiciones de licencias de frecuencias.
También la 5G adoptará la funcionalidad que ya conocemos des estaciones de WiFi con múltiples antenas. Como la 5G será altamente usada también por las componentes de IoT y de IIoT, el objetivo de máxima eficiencia energética es obligatorio. Eso implica que los protocolos a usar deben hacer posible que el volumen de datos admintrativos sea reducido al máximo. Los proveedores de las redes en las frecuencias de 5G podrán establecer contratos que permitan el uso común de frecuencias.

Debido a los objetivos tan extensos y el tiempo para realizar la implementación muy corto, la disponibilidad de todas las funcionalidades en la fase inicial de despliegue de redes conformes a 5G sera reducida. eso se considera mas realista. Las redes especializadas para algunos campos especiales, como lo son SigFox o LoRa probablemente no serán eliminadas por 5G - La existencia de componentes omnipotentes como aparentemente será 5G con todas sus funcionalidades primero debe probar que es posible y disponible de acuerdo a las necesidades de los mercados implicados.







Esta imagen proveniente de Huawei y la información aquí presentada basa en un artículo de la muy respetada revista técnica alemana de "Markt&Technik".

Por ser difícil de leer voy a tratar de traducir los textos de la imagen como ayuda donde crea que será necesario:

*Título*
Mobility: 0 km/h ~ 500 km/h
Frequency: 300 MHz ~ 300 GHz

"----"

HD City: Texto de la cara superior del cubo:

"----"

Shipping Logistic: cara derecha del cubo.

"----"

Smart Sensors: en la esquina superior derecha atrás

Para la cara delantera del cubo pondré los textos en el orden de como aparecen de la izquierda  a la derecha, empezando de abajo hacia arriba indicando el cambio de "columna" por "----". Creo que no habra necesidad detraducir por ser interpretable el significado y por no tener mayor conocimiento de los términos usados!

Multi-User UHD Telepresence:

"----"

MirrorSys:

Social Gaming:

Stadium:

"----"

Real 3D:

Virtual Reality:

Interactive HD TV:

Augmented Reality:

"----"

Wireless CloudOffice:

2G, 3G, 4D: (en una imagen de un cubo dentro de la imagen)

High-Speed Train:

Vehicular Telematics :

Emergency:

"----"

Las 3 coordenadas del cubo son:

*Throughput, Kbps/km^2*
De la derecha a la izquierda: Volúmenes de transmisión 

"----"

*Links, por km^2*
En la vertical: número de conexiones por km cuadrado

"----"

*Delay, ms*
Demora

Es increíble como la combinación entre el volumen de unidades y el volumen monetario resultante de estos volúmenes de unidades por un lado y los increíbles avances de las tecnología posibles debido al volumen del valor del mercado resultante, que resulta en el volumen de inversiones, hace posible el poner objetivos que ya se pueden considerar como de ciencia ficción hace no muchos años.

Es esa la razón por la cual en los 35 años que he observado y en parte participado como miembro de una empresa de semiconductores el tema me fascina! Aunque aún soy capaz de reconocer posibles impactos y poder traducir esto, hoy como retirado, en las tecnologías que trato de aplicar en mi afición, estas se desenvuelven a tal velocidad que noto que va avanzando a mas velocidad y en mas campos paralelos, no solo en electrónica y programación, no solo en el impacto que esto tiene y tendrá en nuestras sociedades, sino también en el campo de la robótica, física, de la genética, biología, en la medicina, en la sicología, en el estudio del cerebro y de traducir lo que aprendemos del cerebro y en la defensa de los derechos de ciudadanos. El listado es expresamente incompleto. No mas imagínense unas personas como Trump, como Putin, como las élites en la India o en Corea del Norte, que apliquen estas tecnologías para imponer sus ambiciones!

Afortunadamente soy demasiado viejo y enfermo para que los riesgos que resultan para nuestras sociedades me impacten personalmente. Pero que de mis hijos, de futuras generaciones? Debido al rasante crecimiento de la población mundial y al enorme potencial remunerativo que resultan de los mercados que aplican estos conocimientos y de la mejor educación para mas y mas personas resulta en un aumento masivo de los conocimientos y de su aplicación! Ese no será mi mundo, donde ricos pueden diseñar sus hijos aplicando la genética que permitirá la creación de seres humanos por diseño. Y si la cosa toma mal rumbo, la ciencia ficción ya ha descrito de como sería vivir en una sociedad donde el crear un hijo por métodos naturales resulta irresponsable y donde se controle de cuantos hijos son creados con que perfil! Creo que es de máxima importancia defender los derechos humanos y la privacidad! Hoy, y lo veo en mis 3 hijos, el consumidor gasta plata para ponerse sensores que aunque permiten monitorear la vida de las personas de forma adecuada a lo que se considera bueno en su tiempo, pero que al mismo tiempo comercializan los datos generados! Por eso aparentemente esos servicios son gratis! No son gratis porque el proveedor logra su remuneración vendiendo los datos adquiridos! Traten de contractar un seguro médico cuando el uso de esos sensores permite a las compañías de seguro valorar sus riesgos!


----------

